# Five Nights at Freddy's animated movie



## HyperAlien (Apr 24, 2015)

Warner Bros announced an animated movie of five nights at freddy's is in the works.

Here are pictures of the movie, some pictures are large.





Some animation cels.








Source on the movie, Toonzone Source


The release date is 2017 June 25TH.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2015)

Those designs look so familiar from certain 80s/90s cartoons... is a particular character designer/lead artist involved? Or is it just very well emulated style by someone?


----------



## HyperAlien (Apr 24, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Those designs look so familiar from certain 80s/90s cartoons... is a particular character designer/lead artist involved? Or is it just very well emulated style by someone?



Yes, Don Bluth is involved for this animated movie, he is the one drawing the characters..


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2015)

What's with all these fake threads with pictures from DeviantArt?


----------

